# Looking to trade Elk hunting access for Mule deer access



## wervey (Sep 28, 2011)

I am looking for a rancher with good mule deer on their ranch to swap hunting access to the BEST!! Elk hunting on private land in E1 elk unit bar none if you get drawn.


----------

